# Semi-aquatic terrain for amphibians?



## It_Glows (Dec 7, 2010)

I was thinking of getting either a pet salamander (probably tiger) or newt (most likely fire belly unless I can find another species nearby) (I understand sally's are mainly land, but like to swim and newts are vice versa) But it is bad for their health if I just made half their cage aquatic, rather then just get a massive bowl? (Such as garter snakes, they live near streams and lakes but in captivity, doing this can cause health problems)


----------



## dtknow (Dec 7, 2010)

If done correctly-no...you will not have any issues.


















If you want creatures that will use both water and land I reccomend newts. www.caudata.org is a good source of information, and more importantly, breeders to purchase CB stock from. It is best to avoid the hassle associated with WC newts.


----------



## It_Glows (Dec 7, 2010)

Since I'm still waiting for a moderator or whatever to accept my account there I'll ask here again... 

How much could I get a Tylototriton verrucosus (Alligator / Crocodile newt)


----------



## dtknow (Dec 7, 2010)

Their are two breeders selling that species in the classifieds right now for $25-$30 apiece.


----------



## It_Glows (Dec 8, 2010)

Hmm... Bit expensive.... What about one of the crested newts?


----------



## MOBugGuy (Dec 8, 2010)

dtknow said:


> If done correctly-no...you will not have any issues.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY S**T! Iv never seen a cage set up like that.  Do you have any links on how to do that.  Thats amazing,  How often do you clean the cage's.  How do you keep from mites an mold.


----------



## dtknow (Dec 8, 2010)

It-Glows: cresteds will likely run in the same range. The newts I'm using in this set up are Japanese gold dust newts(Cynops ensicauda popei-from the Ryukyu islands)...they are pretty affordable and will use both the land and the water section.

If you are strapped for cash I would message some of the breeders on their and see if they'd be willing to part with eggs which should be coming in a few months. Patience is needed-however. If you start with eggs I'd reccomend Triturus karelinii(Southern crested newt)-these guys are incredibly prolific(so people will have eggs available) and fast growing(you will have large newts in a year). 

MOBugguy: Look up false bottom setups. I modified the design of those a bit. I could post up some photos I took of it while it was under construction. I have very primitive building skills and this is actually very simple. Some improvements could definetly be made but the overall theme would remain the same.


----------



## moose35 (Dec 9, 2010)

very nice set-up. me likes it.  :clap:


moose


----------



## dtknow (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks moose! Same goes for yours. Their are a few minor problems(aesthetic) with this tank that could use correcting when/if I ever have time to do a partial tear down. Should put some cork "guardrails" on the edge of the eggcrate to hide the contours of the eggcrate better, add some red art clay to make the soil color better as well as reduce erosion...I "dredge" the water section maybe every few months and put a handful or two of aquatic plant soil(fired clay granules) and coir back on the land section since bits sometimes fall into the water when maintenance is done. I didn't close off the false bottom completely from the open water section so the newts often spend time in the "underwater cave" where they can't really be observed(originally that window in the bottom left was covered to hide this cave). I could fill it up with clay balls or put in a barrier but part of the idea was to provide space for java moss to grow(from window light from behind the tank) and larvae to hide.


----------



## It_Glows (Dec 10, 2010)

Would I be able to fit one in a twenty gallon, are they aggressive with eachother? Could I fit in a second?(Long, not height. Not sure of dimensions)? Also, would they be okay if I do the glass divider set up number 6

http://www.caudata.org/cc/articles/setups4.shtml


----------



## dtknow (Dec 11, 2010)

Note that their are 5 Triturus karelinii in that tank.


----------

